# Tapatalk 2



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Where can I get tapatalk 2 from?

I had the beta (and the ics themed beta) but neither of them will connect to forum servers for me.

On top of that, I am having problems seeing pictures people post on the regular tapatalk. I dunno what is up with that.

I looked on the play store and only "tapatalk" showed up. I'd rather not pay for it but I will if it will get me running nice and smooth.

LTE, Liquid 1.3
.•°Imo's 3.3, stock voltages
.•°v6'd


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Last I heard it was out of beta and is now the tapatalk app in the Play Store


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

That is tapatalk 2. It says so right in the description on the app page.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha, sorry 

Thanks, tho. Any way to get a themed one?

LTE, Liquid 1.3
.•°Imo's 3.3, stock voltages
.•°v6'd


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

How do we like posts in the new app?

I can't figure it out?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Something on their side. We're looking into it.

Sent from my trunk. Don't laugh. Get help!!! (>_<)


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Moving to app discussion....


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

You'll either need to:

a.) Theme it yourself

or

b.) Purchase one of the tapatalk themes:
https://play.google....=xparent&c=apps


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Haha, sorry
> 
> Thanks, tho. Any way to get a themed one?
> 
> ...


Not legally. Since its a paid app, anyone who themes it and posts the apk would be posting pirated software.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Anybody else unable to connect to rootzwiki with Tapatalk since last night? I can connect to other forums, just not rootzwiki...


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Can anyone connect to rootzwiki through Tapatalk right now?


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

See this thread in the site news forum: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23983-the-new-tapatalk-app-doesnt-work/


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

TMFGO45 said:


> Anybody else unable to connect to rootzwiki with Tapatalk since last night? I can connect to other forums, just not rootzwiki...


See this thread in the site news forum: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23983-the-new-tapatalk-app-doesnt-work/


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

As the title says.

Not only Tapatalk. Thoughts?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Its server side


----------

